# Office Visit And Hosp Admit



## patti551 (Jan 17, 2008)

My doctor sometimes will see a patient in his office and directly admit the patient. I know that an admit overrides the ov, but sometimes he does not see the pt in the hosp until the next day. What he wants to bill (for example) is: his office consult on 01/11/08, and his hosp admit on 01/12/08(after all he did not see the pt initially in the hosp until the next day). On another occasion he did not bill an admit at all just a hosp f/u. He does not want to loose the revenue from the office consult... Any thoughts???


----------



## jsturgeon (Jan 23, 2008)

I would like to know the answer to this as well.  We see OB patient in office for antepartum care (part of global), however on Medicaid patient we bill each antepartum care individually.  The patient is seen in office and referred over to hospital for observation.  Can we bill for both antepartum care and for the initial observation day in the Labor & Delivery portion of the hospital. Any help, thanks.


----------

